# Ausable River Salmon Snagging



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

I never post to this site or call people out but being from Oscoda and seeing the number of people snagging the limited salmon on their beds I cannot resist. Over the past few weeks I have seen many people snagging fish from the dam to W-P. I have not only witnessed this on the Ausable, but on several other "unmentionables". In the middle of the day with little regard. Please resist the urge to snag these fish. Are they going to die? Yes. In the past would snagging these fish matter? No. I'm not going to start a debate on what happened to the Salmon and I am aware that it is simple biology involving food webs, over stocking, and yes *natural reproduction *that caused this crash. I know people may not believe it but most if not 90% of the fish on the east side are probably from natural reproduction. Per the DNR:

"Reproduction of Chinook and enhanced survival of pen-cultured Chinook salmon: Our marking studies showed that pen culture significantly increased survival of stocked Chinook salmon while at about the same time natural reproduction rates for salmon rose sharply. Natural reproduction now accounts for approximately 7 of every 8 Chinook salmon caught during the summer fishing season in Lake Huron. "

Some of these fish may be from the last plant, as it appears there was one in 2011 but I'm willing to bet that the others are from natural reproduction. The DNR will not be planting fish anytime soon and the fish you are snagging are beat to ****. If you want to catch any Kings in the future get up here early in the fall when they are in the holes and are biting. Its literally shooting fish in a barrel when you are ripping these fish off of their beds. They are the few remaining fish left that may be naturally reproducing in this river and others on the east side. There is no skill involved in this. Why not put a spawn bag on and fish the Steelhead that are sitting behind these fish gorging themselves instead? Sorry for venting but, "come on man!"


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Well said. It's too bad so many people suck at so many things... Hopefully the RAP line has been called, numerous times. 
However, I have heard that moldy old boots taste great with government cheese, Budweiser, and a lifetime of hardships and sadness sprinkled on top.


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Snaggers are simply assholes. Period.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Still snaggers on the Ausable...wow!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The DNR needs to close all salmon fishing down on October 1. That will save some spawning fish.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

I completely agree with your sentiments on the illegal activity of salmon snagging. I wonder though how much natural reproduction there is from the lower Au Sable. I think most years the water has been warmed up too much from the dams. I think most natural reproduction is coming from the cooler Canadian tribs and some of the smaller cooler ones on our side. Seems I've read this before somewhere. If those dams weren't there imagine the possibilities then.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

andyotto said:


> I completely agree with your sentiments on the illegal activity of salmon snagging. I wonder though how much natural reproduction there is from the lower Au Sable. I think most years the water has been warmed up too much from the damns. I think most natural reproduction is coming from the cooler Canadian tribs and some of the smaller cooler ones on our side. Seems I've read this before somewhere. If those damns weren't there imagine the possibilities then.


Of all the silver fish, kings have the best chance of reproducing in the AuSable. They would be ready to leave about when it started heating up, just in time to run into hundreds of hungry walleye.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I share your concern, AD. But this site isn't the place to have action taken. The following phone number is THE BEST way to have something done to thwart the practice of snagging. Don't be discouraged if you get voicemail, because that is absolutely the best way for citizens to contact the DNR, and people will prioritize the calls, and dispatch COs appropriately. If you know the person/people who are snagging, leave that information. If you get a license plate# of someone who is snagging, leave the information. If you just have a good physical description, leave the information. Please let the Officers know exactly (within your ability) the snagging is happening. 

*RAP Hotline: 1-800-292-7800*

In case somebody isn't aware, the DNR office is Oscoda is about a 5 minute drive from Foote Dam. It is on F-41, on the north side of the airport. I'm not saying you will have 5 minute response time, but it is possible. COs can't be everywhere, all of the time. Also, small game season is open, so there are people in the woods with guns right now. The COs have a lot to deal with. Get them the best information you have, and let them do their work. Call EVERY time you see snagging going on. The more calls, the more urgent the response will be. The more tickets snaggers get, the less likely they will be to snag rotten old Salmon in the future.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

When I was up 2 weeks ago, EVERYONE was fishing the claybanks for salmon. It was nice because I had most of the fall water below Foote, to myself. I did catch their attention though, when I had a cartwheeling piece of silver on.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Report the violations each and every time. If Enforcement gets enough complaints to show that the NW snaggers have moved elsewhere they will expand the new regs, possibly state wide.


----------



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

Having gone to school with the CO's kids I have the luxury of almost instant access to a personal number. All were reported, I should have put that in my original post. The RAP line was also helpful, and I was able to get instant confirmation. Like others said, its just a large area that they have to cover. It was three days in a row that I saw snagging M-W, the other unmentionables really had me upset as I know those are all natural.
Thanks for the feedback guys. On a positive note looks like the Steel are in motion now and its looking like its going to be a good late fall/winter!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

What gets me is that someone will snag or foul hook a black salmon on gravel and take the risk of getting caught for something that does not rate high on the edible list. For the price of a ticket you could be eating lobster and prime rib at a choice restaurant. Am I missing something here?????


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> What gets me is that someone will snag or foul hook a black salmon on gravel and take the risk of getting caught for something that does not rate high on the edible list. For the price of a ticket you could be eating lobster and prime rib at a choice restaurant. Am I missing something here?????


Yes. You are forgetting the lack of logic most snaggers have. I often wonder if Salmon snaggers also snag Bass on their beds in May/June.

I like lobster, and prime rib. Rotten old Kings, not-so-much.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> What gets me is that someone will snag or foul hook a black salmon on gravel and take the risk of getting caught for something that does not rate high on the edible list. For the price of a ticket you could be eating lobster and prime rib at a choice restaurant. Am I missing something here?????


You are missing the entitlement mentality. They bought a license and spent the money to go up there, that means they are owed some fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

kzoofisher said:


> You are missing the entitlement mentality. They bought a license and spent the money to go up there, that means they are owed some fish.


Do the same people eat the moldy pie two weeks after thanksgiving? Okay now I get it. Some people just can't catch a silver fish. Boy did I get spoiled last weekend. I spent a little money, drove north, and caught silver fish.


----------

